# Skipjack at the Dam



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thinking about going to the greenup dam for some skipjacks. Are they running still. Bluegill and chubs ain't cutting the mustard.


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Any update on the skipjacks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Few & far between


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

&#55357;&#56852; wonder where I could get some at? There in cattletsburg but it seems there. Running in small numbers.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

they where in there thick yesterday afternoon i got there at 2 and stayed till dark my son caught about a dozen on lower walkway using shiners and a floater


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info, im heading there around 530 try to catch enough for the rest of the summer


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

went today from 6-9 didnt see a skipjack caught mostly Stripers.


----------

